# Sad news...



## turtlelady80 (Jul 10, 2012)

First I want to thank everybody that tried to help. It made me feel good that people care and were praying for my girl. She has passed today in my hands. I did find out what went wrong. She measured about 10in. and had about 16 eggs (plus about 5 more smaller ones) growing inside her little body. Too many. They weren't fully developed but were the size of bird eggs. I put the huge amount of eggs and the fact it got way too hot and she got dehydrated and her body just couldn't take all the stress. I am taking all the blame on this one. Shoots right through my heart. I could have avoided this if I was to wait until she got bigger. So please take this unfortunate event to mind when it comes to breeding your tortoises. If they are too small, it's not time yet. WAIT. If you have been into this hobby like I have you'll know that everything takes time. A LOT OF WAITING. PATIENCE is KEY. I learned that more than ever today.


----------



## krb1093 (Jul 10, 2012)

Awwww, so sorry


----------



## Kristina (Jul 10, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2012)

That is so sad. I am so very sorry for you. It is nice and comforting to know though, that she didn't die alone and that while she was on this earth, she was loved.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry!


----------



## cemmons12 (Jul 10, 2012)

So very sorry, hurts my heart to hear this sort of news.
RIP little girl...
Don't beat yourself up, there could be any number of factors that caused this outcome. You live, and you learn as much as you can. Take care of yourself!


----------



## pam (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 10, 2012)

Very saddening news... sorry for your loss


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 10, 2012)

I have been following your story since your first post, and my heart aches for you. I am so sorry for your loss and please know that my thoughts are with you.. Take Care.


----------



## cfwinged1 (Jul 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss always heartbreaking


----------



## TortieLuver (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh turtlelady80~ I'm so sorry to hear the sad outcome of your beloved tortoise. I agree though, try not to blame yourself...she had a great life with you!


----------



## *Barracuda_50* (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh dear very very sorry for your loss, HUGS going out to you.


----------



## maureen allenza (Oct 20, 2012)

turtlelady80 said:


> First I want to thank everybody that tried to help. It made me feel good that people care and were praying for my girl. She has passed today in my hands. I did find out what went wrong. She measured about 10in. and had about 16 eggs (plus about 5 more smaller ones) growing inside her little body. Too many. They weren't fully developed but were the size of bird eggs. I put the huge amount of eggs and the fact it got way too hot and she got dehydrated and her body just couldn't take all the stress. I am taking all the blame on this one. Shoots right through my heart. I could have avoided this if I was to wait until she got bigger. So please take this unfortunate event to mind when it comes to breeding your tortoises. If they are too small, it's not time yet. WAIT. If you have been into this hobby like I have you'll know that everything takes time. A LOT OF WAITING. PATIENCE is KEY. I learned that more than ever today.



Sorry for your loss. Try not to blame yourself. I lost a pet mouse once because I was very ill, and could not catch her. I made the mistake of tearing up the room to find. We found her.....dead, a book had fallen on her. I was so ashamed of myself. And here I was trying so hard to save her before she got hurt. We do the best that we can. You loved your little lady, and she knew it. Live with the legacy of the love you two shared.


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 20, 2012)

So vry sorry to hear about this painful loss


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## dannel (Oct 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## evlinLoutries (Oct 20, 2012)

so sorry to hear that..


----------

